# How long were you and your partner together before you fell pregnant?



## ampersandme

Just curious...

Me and my boyfriend have been together 7months (although we live togehter) and have started discussions about having a child in the future...
Not trying just yet though!!! :)

So how long were you together for before you started trying/fell pregnant!


----------



## bbcc55

me and my OH were together for about 2 years and about 2 weeks later i found out i am pregnant. It was a suprise but very excited. :) best of luck to you and your OH.


----------



## jillypoop

Me and my OH have been together for 2 years and almost 2 months but haven't started trying yet, I think he's ready but financial situation is dire and we are moving back in with parents to save up money and pay off relatively small credit cards so don't think TTC at my mum and dads would be the most ideal place!! I think as soon as we move out again we will start TTC. :D
We had decided we wanted to get married and start a family together around the time you are now and we are still happy with our decision, just waiting to do something about it!
How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm 19 and OH is 20. Kinda wanted to be a teenage mum but unless I get pregnant and give birth within 2 months it's not gonna happen :( Starting to feel old already!!

xxx


----------



## Rach276

About 3 years and 10 months and had lived togther for about 18 months


----------



## flutterbylge

We had been together for 4,5 years when i fell pregnant


----------



## ampersandme

jillypoop said:


> Me and my OH have been together for 2 years and almost 2 months but haven't started trying yet, I think he's ready but financial situation is dire and we are moving back in with parents to save up money and pay off relatively small credit cards so don't think TTC at my mum and dads would be the most ideal place!! I think as soon as we move out again we will start TTC. :D
> We had decided we wanted to get married and start a family together around the time you are now and we are still happy with our decision, just waiting to do something about it!
> How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? I'm 19 and OH is 20. Kinda wanted to be a teenage mum but unless I get pregnant and give birth within 2 months it's not gonna happen :( Starting to feel old already!!
> 
> xxx

I'm 19 and my OH is 18 (19 in feb) We have known each other though for approx 2-3 years
Ive never been more sure about ANYTHING as I am about him.


----------



## pinkmummy

Me and my OH had been together for just over 2 years when I had Caitlin but we had lived together for nearly 2 years. He was 20 and I was 18 when we had her. We have now been together nearly 4 1/2 years with number 2 due in 5 weeks xx


----------



## FierceAngel

we had only been dating 12 weeks wen i conceived.. 16 weeks wen i found out..

have known oh for almost 4 years now though and we lived together for 4 months as flat mates in 2005..

we moved in together 3 months ago xx

(im not a teen btw im 22 but i like it in here hehe)


----------



## ampersandme

FierceAngel said:


> we had only been dating 12 weeks wen i conceived.. 16 weeks wen i found out..
> 
> have known oh for almost 4 years now though and we lived together for 4 months as flat mates in 2005..
> 
> we moved in together 3 months ago xx
> 
> (im not a teen btw im 22 but i like it in here hehe)

Oh congratulations on moving in together (i lovvee living with my o.h) how are you finding it?
All the best for your pregnancy :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Together for 8 months before. Moved in Aug and found out in Sept x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

We were together for 10 months, but broke up four days before i found out i was pregnant x


----------



## nikky0907

We were unofficially together for about a month ( :blush:) and ended things before I found out.


----------



## lesleyann

been together 1year and aprox 2 month when we found out, new him for like 2/3 years before


now we have been together 1year 6months and engaged for a year 

he will be 20 the day before baby is due and ill still be 17


----------



## PixieKitty

Me and the bio-dad were together 6 months. Me and my partner have been together 6 months now.


----------



## tasha41

My boyfriend and I were only officially a couple for 6 months when I found out I was pregnant! Definitely not what we intended, but it's been great :) 

We had been going out on dates for a couple months before we started dating and hanging out at parties, etc. a lot since May 2007?


----------



## aidensxmomma

Wow, this is going to make me feel stupid. lol. My boyfriend and I had been dating for a month and then broke up for a month. Two weeks after we got back together, I got pregnant. Didn't find out for another month or so, though. With this baby we have been together for a little over 18 months or so. However I have known my OH for quite a while since we went to the same elementary, middle, and high school. Plus he dated a friend of mine prior to me.:blush:


----------



## orange-sox

We'd been together non stop just over 3 years when I found, however we'd been together on and off for about another year before that.

Yet he still doesnt want anything to do with us, but won't leave me... boys are stupid, throw rocks at them.


----------



## LilMama2be

a month. But i'm not with him anymore.
=]
My boyfriend and i have almost been together 2 months.
The bio dad is a douche. and i wont be speaking to him for quite a while.


----------



## TashaAndBump

We had been together for just 6 months... 

We are married now, though and it is just coming up to our first wedding anniversary (on Monday). We have been together two years exactly on Monday 19th January :cloud9:


----------



## LilMama2be

orange-sox said:


> We'd been together non stop just over 3 years when I found, however we'd been together on and off for about another year before that.
> 
> Yet he still doesnt want anything to do with us, but won't leave me... boys are stupid, throw rocks at them.


So your boyfriend and baby's father doesn't want anything to do with you guys? but he still dates you?
I dont think i could handle that.


----------



## orange-sox

LilMama2be said:


> So your boyfriend and baby's father doesn't want anything to do with you guys? but he still dates you?
> I dont think i could handle that.

My sentiments exactly... i just call him my thing now, he's not really an OH, not really an ex. 

I'm hoping he will see what he's doing to me... but if he doesn't, well then it's his loss!


----------



## ~KACI~

We had been together 7months when we decided and were lucky enough to concieve first time, we celebrate our 4yr anniversary a week today x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Me and my boyfriend had been together a year and 2 months when we found out I was 5-6 weeks pregnant, but we had lived together for the last 7 months and spent alot of time together. The news has only brought us closer, but only because we have been so open about how we feel about everything. =)


----------



## princessttc

We were together, now let me think.... 2 years and 7 month, lived together for about 2 years and had been married for round about 1-3 days before i found out i was preggo.....:rofl: 

Note: still married now:cloud9: (would have been a short marriage if we werent):blush:


----------



## usedtobewarren

This is a complicated one..

I met my DH on August 9 2006. We were friends for ages, and I realised fairly early on that he was the 'one' but didn't say anything. We started sleeping together early summer 2007, and when he admitted he was in love with me I freaked out even though I felt the same and ended it. We slept together once after that, which was the night I fell pregnant with ourto daughter. 

After I told him, we talked everything through and decided to give us a chance, because we were so in love with each other it wasnt even funny. So technically, we werent even together when I got pregnant, but we got officially together on Dec 3 last year.

After we lost our daughter in March, it took us a few months to get back on track, but we got married in July. Decided to try in October, got BFP in November and got the news of twins a few weeks later!


----------



## bigbelly2

4 years when i fell preg

h x


----------



## mz_jackie86

I wasnt wit ma babies dad when i fell pregnant, we were together 3 years ago for about a year then kinda started seein each other again but not officially, now we are not together at all!! x


----------



## hayley x

We had been together 2 years 8 months ish and works out we conceived around the same day as he proposed on holiday in Cyprus <3 xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

nearly 4 years when i fell pg with caitlyn. Getting married in 3 weeks :shock:


----------



## Smexi.Mommie

well ive known him and been dating my oh for 1yr and 7 or 8 months , i got prego when we were at our year mark, weve been living together all the while and now are moving in to a 3 bedroom townhouse im 18 and he is 23.


----------



## MissMandieMitz

A little over 3 years :) Had been living together for a year and 3 months when we found out I was pregnant.


----------



## endearingkiss

My boyfriend and I have been together for 6 months now and I know that he is the one. He's the most supportive guy ever and he loves me so much. We never planned to have a baby but than again things happen and we are very happy to start are own little family now. We can't wait to see our little bundle of joy.


----------



## Dawn0315

We were only together for a month and a half when we got pregnant,
but it was probably the best thing that happened to both of us.
living together for 6 months, pregnant for 8 months, 2 more months left !


----------



## maybethistime

We had been 2gether 2 year 6 months married 2months when we got pregs.


----------



## HannahGraceee

a little over 4 months :blush:


----------



## Tilly

About 4 months :) but we had known each other longer than that before being together.


----------



## samantha_sarah

5years x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Fell pregnant our first time together, got together middle-ish may, found out I was 7weeks end of June lol


----------



## Laura--x

We was together for 2 years and 3 months x


----------



## princess_vix

2 yrs 5months x


----------



## xarlenex

We were together just over a year and a half when I found out I was pregnant. We were shocked, but happy!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Met OH for the first time ever on the 2nd of August, conceived around the 26th of August :blush: but we are still together, will move in together next year when he finishes uni and hav plans to marry the year after that. He is everything to me, I adore him and cant imagine life with out him now. Its a little under 2 weeks till our 6 month now. xxx


----------



## -Bumble-

.


----------



## dixiedarlin12

My boyfriend and I have been together for 1yr and 3months. But we were best friends all through high school and decided to date our senior year. We just found out 4 days ago that I am pregnant, and he has been so supportive and loving through it all.


----------



## StaceyStepmom

My Fiancee and I have been together Almost A year, In April. I got pregnant in July, but miscarried In September :( . Hes been my rock the whole entire time, he means so much to me, Im so glad that we are together. We plan to try again as soon as I am healthy again...have been having health problems and no dr knows whats wrong with me..very frustrating


----------



## x-dannielle

was with OH for 3 years when concieved, have been together for 3 years 8 months now :)..1month to go until little bubba arrives :D x


----------



## Sovereign

5 months x


----------



## kelly2903

not a teen im 23 but....:blush: never mind,

i been with OH 7 years this april, found about lilly, after 6 years, and 3 months ttc and lived together for 4 and a half, years, we met wen i was 17 he was 23 and already had 3 kids, i coulds of quite easily been a teenage mum, as we moved in together when i was 18, was really broody hehe but with him having children already they kept me on my toes enough, :happydance: so decided to wait while they where older, hey makes me want to just write a journal now :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lauren__x

We've been together just over a year.


----------



## Sophie1205

i was with my partner 3 months when i got pregnant. wasnt planned of course. and we split up when Leo was 4 weeks old. But we'll see how it goes. 
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

2 & half years when i fell pregnant :)


----------



## Beth_18

we have been together 2years on babies due date


----------



## heather118

We were together 2/3 months when i fell pregnant, we already living together and engaged. We are getting married in July


----------



## amyperkins19

hey there, 
if its any help....me and my oh have been together 6 months in april...not that long no. weve known each other about 3 years in total throught our mos knowing each other. iv never felt anything like how i feel being with my oh....we are trying now for a baby and we want it more than anything. i misscarried 4 days before christmas and people have said it will either make or brake the relatuionship and its made it...iv never been so happyier (not that iv misscarried) but that he's stuck by me the whole way through it...just follow ur heart and stick together if you love each other and u are in a stable relationship go for it if thats what u want

i wish u all the best good luck xxx :)


----------



## mum2B

I was with my boyfriend 4 months before i got preg.. but that ended up in a miscarriage:cry: And when i got pregnant again we had been together for 9 months... and i am now 19 weeks pregnant due August twelevth!!:cloud9:
We were together now a year as of March 4th:happydance:


----------



## ames_x

Me and my boyfriend have been together for 2 years and a month? Lol.
I'm 19 (20 in July) and boyfriend turned 23 in January :)

So say we had been together for 1 year and 10 months when the baba was concieved?


----------



## augustbaby09

Im not a teen - im 21 almost 22 HOWEVER always ID'd and i feel like a teenager and look young.

We ha dbeen together 2 years since jan 07 - and living together from the get go so 2 years of living together as well. He's left me now though...:cry:


----------



## KJunkie

We have been together a little over 7 months now. Almost 7 months when I found out I was pregnant. (2 days before 7 month anny) But my first pregnancy, which ended in miscarriage, we had only been together 2 months, lol.


----------



## KJunkie

augustbaby09 said:


> Im not a teen - im 21 almost 22 HOWEVER always ID'd and i feel like a teenager and look young.
> 
> We ha dbeen together 2 years since jan 07 - and living together from the get go so 2 years of living together as well. He's left me now though...:cry:

:hugs: I am so sorry, that is terrible. He doesn't deserve you or the baby if he is just going to leave.


----------



## tinalouise

ampersandme said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Me and my boyfriend have been together 7months (although we live togehter) and have started discussions about having a child in the future...
> Not trying just yet though!!! :)
> 
> So how long were you together for before you started trying/fell pregnant!

Hi :) 

me and my boyfriend have been together 5 months (also living together) and I am roughly 4 weeks gone xx


----------



## Sammii

I was with my fiance around 9months when i first fell pregnant, unfortunately that ended in "miscarriage" after 5months. We're now engaged and been together over 2years and I'm 6weeks pregnant =]


----------



## MissCherry15

we were together 1year but broke up. we are still seeing each other and im now 21weeks prego <3 
he dont want to get attached to the baby and he aint to please but we love eachother so much im giving him all the time he wants to come around :S


----------



## danapeter36

I had been with Peter 4 and a half years when I found out I was pregnant, and we'd been living together for 4 years.


----------



## tone

We have been together just over 3 years! And still going strong!! x


----------



## AP

4 years, started TTC just over a year ago.


----------



## Sarah_16x

A month, i had known him for a lot longer as we lived close together e.t.c now we have been together (2 years in september) :)


----------



## xLisax

I turned 20 in december but was just turning 19 when i found out i was pregnant with my little boy, Me and OH have been together for 3 years and were living together for 1 before finding out we were expecting!! xx


----------



## mummyholly

We were friends and it was a druken mistake so we were never a couple. When i told him i was pregnant he said "don't contact me ever again". He has moved thousands of miles away to college now, so i don't think i'll ever see him again.


----------



## Tasha

I aint a teen mummy any more, but was. We were together 6 weeks when we got pregnant, I was 18 and he was 20. Morgan was born 17 days before my 19th birthday and we got married when he was 12 weeks old (when I was 19 and he was 21). I had Naomi-Mae 2 months after my 20th birthday, Honey 2 days after my 22nd birthday (she died on my birthday), and Kaysie almost a year later 2 days before my 23rd birthday. 

Morgan is 5 soon, we have been together six years in June, and married 5 in August


----------

